# allis chalmers G



## savage (Nov 9, 2004)

Im in general a 8n man so just came in here to tell you all about my grandpas G that i just got.its been sitting for 19 years in the shed,i brought it home last week changed the fluids,replaced the plug wires,and cleaned the points. 2hrs it was running on all 4 cylinders:bd: . i learned to drive on this tractor. it has hydro. but no pto, did any come out with a pto? once i rewire it it will be rolling once again. have a good day
bill

the opinions, comments, and advice offered by me here are mine alone. 
As such, they carry as much weight as a feather in a snow storm.

ac G
8n high wheel with sherman comb. tranny [was pa`s too]
TO 30 
TO 20
farmell super a


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:thumbsup: The AC G is an interesting little tractor.

Here's one that I saw at the Missouri State Fair last summer. It was restored by a high school FFA student.


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/mosfair/11.jpg>


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a few pics in my CD Collection..Here are 3.
<center>
<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/Kenntx/G09.jpg><br><br>
<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/Kenntx/G01.jpg><br><br>
<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/Kenntx/G17.jpg><br><br>
</center>


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

savage only thing u could get on the G was hydraulics and belt pulley tht ran off motor tht run yer sickle bar an other mowers


----------



## guyross (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes PTO was an option. There should be a plate on the case close to the rear axle where it goes. It is belt driven and the only application I have seen it used on was a belly mower. They were made just down the road here in Gadsden Alabama hence the name "G" modle.


----------

